# Hip Flexor Strain



## Slixter

The other night I sustained a hip flexor strain. Been off my leg for 3 days now with ice, heat pads and stretches and it's starting to feel much better. I was just wondering if anyone here has any experience with this injury, and how long was it before you felt comfortable to ride again?


----------



## Nivek

Comfortable to ride in about 2 weeks. Healed, it's been 2.5 years. Finally feeling 95%. Stay on top of the rehab for it and when you can, start strengthening your core and stability muscles. Hip flexors are a mega bitch.


----------



## Slixter

Nivek said:


> Comfortable to ride in about 2 weeks. Healed, it's been 2.5 years. Finally feeling 95%. Stay on top of the rehab for it and when you can, start strengthening your core and stability muscles. Hip flexors are a mega bitch.


Thanks! I was worried my season was over before it hardly began. Never sustained a hip injury before and the shooting pain from trying to lift my leg out of my binding caught me off guard. Ski Patrol was pretty sure it was minor, or I wouldn't have finished the run and walked to their office under my own power.


----------



## Hoffa

After having this happening to my back leg multiple times, I think I finally figured out the cause and cure:

CAUSE: skating for longer distances OR skating fast (like when I skate from lift to lift as fast as possible)

CURE: take this with a grain of salt because I'm sure it goes against medical advice. But, I'll go on a long-ish run, like 6-8 miles. The first couple miles are uncomfortable, but then it works itself out. After the run, foam roll the flexor to smithereens.


----------



## Slixter

Hoffa said:


> After having this happening to my back leg multiple times, I think I finally figured out the cause and cure:
> 
> CAUSE: skating for longer distances OR skating fast (like when I skate from lift to lift as fast as possible)
> 
> CURE: take this with a grain of salt because I'm sure it goes against medical advice. But, I'll go on a long-ish run, like 6-8 miles. The first couple miles are uncomfortable, but then it works itself out. After the run, foam roll the flexor to smithereens.


Funny you mention that... It was my back leg... not enough stretching before i hit the slopes according to my Doc... season hasn't begun here yet so just getting prepped.


----------



## ridinbend

Anti inflammatory meds also make a big difference in healing time.


----------

